# Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort Question



## akor (Feb 17, 2012)

We are arriving 3/17 on an RCI exchange...our confirmation says 1 bdrm 1.7 bath..does anyone know what area of the resort this layout is as I see they have 1bdrm 1 bath, 1.7 bath and 2 bath layouts and thought maybe someone would know which type is where.  Thanx....


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 17, 2012)

I confirmed a 3 bedroom for here in June, but am having a hard time finding much info out there.  I would love a review and any info tips when you return, and hopefully, someone will have some info.

Kathryn


----------



## akor (Feb 17, 2012)

There are several reviews here in the TUG resort database if you have not seen them, in fact I just went and re-read them and I now think my unit might be in  the "Birdie" buildings.  Anyway...I will be sure to let you know what we think, this will be our first visit to Aruba and it comes at the end of a whirl wind vacation marathon so I am sure we will happy to just kick back and relax.


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2012)

We have a 1bedroom confirmed in April.  Our confirmation just says 1 bedroom, nothing about baths.  I emailed Divi and requested a 2nd floor unit in an Eagle building.  I think they are the ones with the private rooftop hot tubs.  I don't know how well they do with requests, but they replied and said they would do their best to accomodate.


----------



## Janann (Feb 24, 2012)

kool_kat said:


> I confirmed a 3 bedroom for here in June, but am having a hard time finding much info out there.  I would love a review and any info tips when you return, and hopefully, someone will have some info.
> 
> Kathryn



I wrote a review of RCI resort 6881 with a visit date of 7/16/11.  There is another Divi Village listing of 4988, which is the same complex, but perhaps a different construction date.  Maybe someone here knows the difference.  As a side note, the main picture on TUG for resort 4988 is incorrect; it shows a box building on the beach, but that is definitely not Divi Village.

If you have any questions about the resort or the surrounding area feel free to ask!


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 25, 2012)

Janann said:


> I wrote a review of RCI resort 6881 with a visit date of 7/16/11.  There is another Divi Village listing of 4988, which is the same complex, but perhaps a different construction date.  Maybe someone here knows the difference.  As a side note, the main picture on TUG for resort 4988 is incorrect; it shows a box building on the beach, but that is definitely not Divi Village.



I had noticed the two different listings too.  Somewhere I had read that they started out as two different resorts (Divi Beach or Village & Divi Golf) but were merged to one.  I was wondering if the 6881 (listed Divi Beach & Golf) was for the golf side of the resort & 4988 was for the beach side.  I can't find anything to confirm this though.  I'm booked through the 6881 so I'm hoping that is the golf which are newer correct?  Last time I looked the reviews weren't so hot on the 4988 resort.  Any thoughts?


----------



## akor (Feb 25, 2012)

My trade is also for 6881, so I will be sure to let you know where I wind up.


----------



## jtcolson (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter and I are making our first trip to Aruba on March 17 for her college spring break.  We booked through RCI (6881) and have a 1BR 2BA unit.  As I am unfamiliar with Aruba and this resort, does anyone have any advice on a location/area that I should request?  We would love a rooftop hot tub that I've been reading about!  Also, do you know if tennis rackets are available for use or should we bring our own?  Any other helpful hints would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## akor (Mar 18, 2012)

We arrived yesterday...and are indeed in one of the Birdie buildings.  We are on the 3rd floor of Birdie 3. The resort is nice and our unit is very spacious and clean, just a short walk to the beach.  My only complaint would be that we do get a lot of traffic noise from the hwy when out on the lanai.  FYI....we were told that then room key would give us access to the roof top spas, so not necessary to be staying in one of those to us them.


----------



## kool_kat (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update akor.  I'm anxious to hear all the details when you get back.  We leave 6/2 for Aruba.


----------



## jadejar (Mar 20, 2012)

We leave for Aruba in two weeks - staying at the Divi Golf and Beach Resort.  Can't wait!


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2012)

Also anxious to hear about your stay.  We are leaving in 4 weeks....staying 
at Divi Golf & Beach Resort, too.


----------



## davenlib (Jan 14, 2014)

*Feedback?*

These are all great questions and in hoping someone who has stayed will update us..


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2014)

I stayed at the Beach and Golf resort in Feb 2013.  Loved our room.  It was in the golf section and we overlooked the golf course and surrounding waterway.  We loved sitting outside and listening to the little waterfalls and watching the birds and iguanas.  The beach was no more than a 5 minute walk and I think it's the nicest beach on the island.  I'd stay here again in a heartbeat.


----------

